# Dog ran into my knee - owch!



## claire1976 (25 November 2006)

Out walking with my 3 dogs up the woods today and an English Bull Terrier came flying over the hill and hit my full on my knee and it bloody hurt.  My knee bent the wrong way and took the full impact.
Been resting it since but now I cant bear any weight on it at all and I've got a long drive tomorrow to fetch my sis's horse.
Bloody dog - I know it was an accident but why couldn't it have been a chihuahua instead!!


----------



## Tinkerbee (25 November 2006)

if it was a chihuahua it would have been an injured ankle! lol
hope your knee feels better soon, did something like that once and ended up with torn ligaments!


----------



## claire1976 (25 November 2006)

I reckon I must have done some real damage - I'm not a wuss but my god it hurts and I can hardly walk yet there is no swelling - bizarre!!


----------



## Tinkerbee (25 November 2006)

mine swelled up loads...i suppose ice might not do any good if its not swollen.


----------



## claire1976 (25 November 2006)

Yeah - was going to try a bag of peas but don't think it'll make a difference.


----------



## lushlaurz (26 November 2006)

ouchy!! hope your ok  
	
	
		
		
	


	




my dog has got terrible manners and keeps barging into me!! and she ways 20kg or kb or something k haha


----------



## claire1976 (26 November 2006)

Feeling a bit better today but still sore. My Dobie can be a b****r for charging into me full pelt but I know the signs now and can get out of the way.I had no chance with this dog and I swear he had a steel plate in his head!!


----------



## lucylemon (1 December 2006)

it does hurt, doesn't it?? i've had my lurcher do it hundreds of times, actually taking me out in the process. not good as i already have trouble with my knees (dunno wot though!)


----------

